# Any solutions for back arching in an SSC?



## Katmoons (Jul 29, 2012)

Any advice on how to get DD (8 months and 19 pounds) to stop arching her back and tilting her head up at the sky when worn in a front carry? Doesn't matter if we use an Ergo, Beco Gemini, or Moby wrap - she will arch her back.

DH is worried this will damage her neck/spine. I'm worried we're wearing her wrong.

We also want to try the back carry or the forward facing carry but since it's winter, we'd rather keep her in front so we're sure she's warm. I'd be so sad if we had to put her in the stroller until she "outgrows" this back arching, I love wearing her!


----------



## IdentityCrisisMama (May 12, 2003)

The only things I can think of are to go for a brisk walk and/or tightening the carrier. But, I'm really more of a sling mama -- anyone have any advice on back arching for this mama? That doesn't sound very comfortable for either of you!


----------



## momma-bear (Sep 17, 2012)

It sounds like your DD is a curious soul eager to explore the world around her. Just a few months ago she was probably on her belly and discovered that lifting her head and arching her back was a wonderful way to have some control over the scenery. Motor development and cognitive development go hand in hand. At 8 months I'd tell your husband not to worry about your little one hurting her neck if the movements are self created and she can correct to a more neutral position on her own. That said, I agree, it doesn't sound very comfortable for you being the object she's leveraging off of and her struggling for a different position. Maybe a toy or colorful article of clothing she can play with positioned on your chest in front of her for a distraction could help. Switching to a front facing position sounds like a great idea as soon as it's warm enough. That way she can see what's going on. I live in Phoenix, so "cold" is only 50 degrees. But I understand that in a truly frigid climate baby might not be ready for a full ski mask.







Good luck!


----------



## sassyfirechick (Jan 21, 2012)

I had this issue with DD but she was about 6mos when she started it. She's super curious and at that point I went with a sling instead of the moby and bjorn (which was super uncomfortable with her anyways - 18lbs at 6mos) so I could hip carry. She was still close and I could wrap her up but she was better able to see things and the arching was greatly reduced! She still likes to 'look back' if she hears a plane or something that catches her attention, but I've never really worried about her injuring herself, she's 14mos now and had rediculously good control when bending. I do get caught off guard ocassionally though! Good luck!


----------



## marsupial-mom (Feb 3, 2010)

I would just have her forward-facing and bring a compact mirror to check on her.


----------



## wolfmama31 (Dec 11, 2010)

What if you wear a great big funky baby-safe necklace? Could be wooden bead or felt beads or smooth stones or something like that... Bright and shiny colors may be more interesting. Get/make a few and mix 'em up so she doesn't get tired of one.

I'd tell DH not to worry about her damaging her spine - baby's are flexible. I'm sure it's just a phase. No need to stop wearing her. Just cinch her in tight so it's not so much strain on your back and so she won't fall out!

You could also tuck a blanket or little pillow (depending on how high up the carrier goes on her neck) in behind her head so that it was harder for her to get so much tilt.

They really wake up in a whole new way around 9 months so the world is probably REALLY interesting to her! And she's just trying to get a better look!

You could also try her frontwards in the Moby. Look up wrap techniques for woven wraps - she may just be ready for a bit of face out time.

Good luck!


----------



## Katmoons (Jul 29, 2012)

momma-bear I will try to find a toy to amuse DD and will reassure DH that she's not hurting herself. Thank you for the ideas!

Thankfully we live on the westcoast and it's rarely ever freezing here


----------



## Katmoons (Jul 29, 2012)

Thank you for your suggestions everyone!

@IdentityCrisisMama Thank you! We're pretty tight against each other, DD is a little chubs so doesn't like her tummy being pressed too much









@sassyfirechick what kind of sling do you use? I have a peanut type and a ring sling but have yet to try the hip carry. I will definitely try it soon!

@marsupialmom I tried to carry her forward facing but she got scared of all the cars zooming past us. I had to flip her around after ten minutes. Maybe we'll try it for short intervals.

@wolfmama31 great suggestion with the necklace! alas, I am not that crafty. I've been on the lookout for baby friendly necklaces that don't cost too much. I do have a Moby but she tends to sag in it, although I might be tying it loose.


----------



## IdentityCrisisMama (May 12, 2003)

Try the ring sling and pull that top rail tight.


----------



## sassyfirechick (Jan 21, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IdentityCrisisMama*
> 
> Try the ring sling and pull that top rail tight.


Yep! I've got a sakura, and on days when DD fidgets or when she's tired and I want her to lay forward and nap, I pull the fabric way up and snug super tight!


----------



## khensberry (Apr 1, 2012)

I'd try a back carry - the "view" is better that way. Forward-facing on the front can be way too overstimulating for most babies (as you've discovered) and is difficult to get a good seat position (esp. with the older babes) so I'd be careful with that. Hip carry in a sling is a great suggestion also. Also maybe a Boba or something similar that has a really high back and keeps her safe when she does arch and you need to keep her on your front.


----------



## khensberry (Apr 1, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katmoons*
> 
> @sassyfirechick what kind of sling do you use? I have a peanut type and a ring sling but have yet to try the hip carry. I will definitely try it soon!


Sleeping baby productions (sleepingbaby.net) has great slings that are really good prices for custom jobs, and she has some good info about hip carries as well (http://www.sleepingbaby.net/wearing/hip.php)


----------



## AveryLostMommy (Nov 20, 2010)

I personally have tried both ssc's(pikkolo becobutterfly2) and i also own 2wraps the wrapsody bali baby stretch hybrid which i dont like past the newborn stage really and my wrapsody bali breeze gauze wrap. The gauze wrap is a sinch! So easy to use and i use a super high back carry and the layers of wrap usually assure me my LO is not cold. And we are in ohio so it's cold. Also high back carries allow baby to be forward facing and snug to momma! I love the price on wrapsody wraps they are most affordable to wrap available. My DD now 10months also arched but hasnt since we wnt from ssc to wrap? Moby and boba tend to have to much give/stretch to be easily used one my babies after about 15lbs. Hope that helps? Maybe YouTube search wrapsody bali breeze? The videos shows how easy they are to use


----------



## Katmoons (Jul 29, 2012)

The ring sling works for when we're at home, but it hurts when we're out for long periods. We live in Vancouver so we walk everywhere.

@khensberry thanks for the Boba suggestion, I'll look into that.

@AveryLostmommy I was intimidated by wraps (other than the Moby), thank you for the suggestion. I will definitely research wrapsody gauze wraps because I did love my Moby!


----------



## IdentityCrisisMama (May 12, 2003)

What about trying a woven wrap? Ack...sorry I see that that was already suggested. I think a woven would work well for you, especially if you're carrying on the go for long stretches. If you're on a budget you can make a woven wrap out of some gauze from the fabric store. I don't think that makes the best wrap but it's good for a test before you take the plunge.


----------

